# Model 329 Night Guard 44 Magnum "Muzzle Flash" Pics And Video



## Billy_Madison (May 16, 2011)

Purchased this a month or so ago I will carry this with 44 special loads in the cooler months outta the year. The recoil with full 240 or larger 44 Magnum ammo is insane and painful. These rounds in the video are 44 Mag but only 180gr Remington Soft Points they sting some but not too bad.

YouTube - Muzzle Flash


----------

